# Would I be able to egg-share?



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I will be 37 on December 17th.

We have one naturally conceived son - I am A1 fertility wise, its my DH who has the problem (low sperm count/motility).I

We have been told we need ICSI in order to have another baby due to DH's infertility but we can't afford the full private fees - I know some clinics allow reduced cost IVF for women who are willing to donate their "extra" eggs and I would be willing to do this, its just that I always read you have to be under 35 to do it.  I was considering doing it back in 2006 but then I got pregnant with my son.

Do you think anyone would allow me to egg share, given that my eggs are OK, and I have a naturally conceived little boy already (showing that they "work" lol!)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

The cut off age I believe is 35 sorry xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

At Care its 36 so you might be lucky if you hurry hun not sure though


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HFEA guidelines advise that a women should be 35 or under to egg share although in exceptional circumstances clinics may accept outside this age range.

We initially discussed egg sharing but I was too old as I was 37 at first IVF. I respond really well to the IVF drugs and get lots of eggs (10 eggs, 19 eggs, 16 eggs, 30 eggs over the 4 fresh cycles) and they're all mature and look healthy but because I am older (39 on most recent IVF earlier this year) there is no way I am able to egg share, even though I produce plenty !

Here's some info on the HFEA website...

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1679.html

"*Egg donors (including egg sharers) should be aged 35 or younger because women's fertility begins to decline significantly after this age. * (Sperm donors can be aged up to, and including, 45 years old.) *In exceptional circumstances, a clinic may accept donors outside this age group.* No one under the age of 18 can donate sperm or eggs. In some cases, eggs may be donated to two recipients"

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

